# einfach verkettete Liste



## Nada (18. Mrz 2011)

Hallo!!!

Ich habe eine Aufgabe, wo ich eine Prioritätswarteschlange als einfach verkettete Liste realisieren soll! Sei als Priorität ein Integerwert angenommen und seien gleiche Prioritäten zulässig!
ich muss einen Klassendiagramm mit den beteiligten Klassen erstellen, und noch dazu die Methode für das Einfügen eines neuen Elements! es würde sehr hilfreich sein wenn jemand mir was vorschlagen könnte!!!


----------



## ARadauer (18. Mrz 2011)

Was vorschlagen? Wie ist die Frage? Die fertige Lösung für Standard Beispiele findest du auch wo anders...
Wir helfen gerne bei konkreten Fragen... die fertige Lösung bietet dir aber hier keiner...


----------



## Nada (18. Mrz 2011)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> Was vorschlagen? Wie ist die Frage? Die fertige Lösung für Standard Beispiele findest du auch wo anders...
> Wir helfen gerne bei konkreten Fragen... die fertige Lösung bietet dir aber hier keiner...



"vorschlagen" wie kann ich mit der Lösung anfangen!!!  eine Idee zu geben wie ich das lösen kann! es könnte auch eine Webseite sein wo man ähnliche Beispiele findet! also ich habe nicht gesagt, wer kann mir die Lösung schicken!!! wenn ich die Lösung gewusst hätte würde ich auch nicht hier was schreiben!! *du musst aber nicht antworten wenn du keine Ahnung hast!


----------



## Tomate_Salat (18. Mrz 2011)

öffne deine IDE. Erstelle das Diagramm.


----------



## xehpuk (18. Mrz 2011)

Also mit kaputter Punkt-Taste wirst du nicht weit kommen, denn diese wird insbesondere in der objektorientierten Programmierung (mit Java) sehr häufig genutzt. Fragezeichen braucht man dort zum Glück nicht so häufig.


----------



## Final_Striker (18. Mrz 2011)

Nada hat gesagt.:


> Hallo!!!
> 
> Ich habe eine Aufgabe, wo ich eine Prioritätswarteschlange als einfach verkettete Liste realisieren soll! Sei als Priorität ein Integerwert angenommen und seien gleiche Prioritäten zulässig!
> ich muss einen Klassendiagramm mit den beteiligten Klassen erstellen, und noch dazu die Methode für das Einfügen eines neuen Elements! es würde sehr hilfreich sein wenn jemand mir was vorschlagen könnte!!!



Als erstes würde ich überlegen wie ich die verkettete Liste einsetze um eine Warteschlange abbilden zu können.


----------

